# live cigar minnows



## phazon (Mar 20, 2009)

i was told that it is realy hard to find live cigar minnows during late june does anyone know if theres a place that sells them live.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Only place to buy them live is off the bait boat that is anchored inside the jetties at St. Andrews pass. They need alot of fresh water and room to move or they die.


----------



## phazon (Mar 20, 2009)

do you know if its expensive from the bait boat?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes they would want a Premium price.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Sole supplier for a product which is in high demand...Yeah, they'll make their money. Use a sabiki rig or learn how to throw a cast net, and catch your own bait instead.


----------

